# Jameis still doesn't get it



## rex upshaw

Google for the latest idiotic incident.


----------



## kmckinnie

Don't need to. Its all over this little tally town what happened.


----------



## TheBuckMan

He's throwing away millions


----------



## rex upshaw

kmckinnie said:


> Don't need to. Its all over this little tally town what happened.



In the grand scheme of things, it's not that big of a deal.  Anyone else does it and it's a non-issue.  However, with who he is and his recent past, he's got to be smarter.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

he should definitely sit this weekend

what did he do?


----------



## SpotandStalk

ClemsonRangers said:


> he should definitely sit this weekend
> 
> what did he do?



 



Jameis is an idiot. That is all.


----------



## kmckinnie

rex upshaw said:


> In the grand scheme of things, it's not that big of a deal.  Anyone else does it and it's a non-issue.  However, with who he is and his recent past, he's got to be smarter.



You just said alot right there, you think some needs to tell him that or has it done been told to him.

We repeat it daily to him.
Your a super star, act right!


----------



## brittthomas

rex upshaw said:


> In the grand scheme of things, it's not that big of a deal.  Anyone else does it and it's a non-issue.  However, with who he is and his recent past, he's got to be smarter.



Agreed. When we went to the Citadel game, listening to what was coming out of mouths of the students walking to the stadium was worse. There were also children of all ages around during their outbursts of profanity.

I can see how it being a popular "catch phrase" right now with the student body and deemed as "okay" by them why he did it. But he has to understand that he is under the microscope and every little action is going to be viewed and criticized.


----------



## fairhopebama

CJF has lost control. He needs to be fired. Tearing down the programs intergrity and everything else Bobby Bowden built there.


----------



## GASeminole

Look at the haters coming out of the woodwork

Get back to shining your "SEC" trophies


----------



## Rebel Yell

Breaking news:

20 year old college football player uses bad language.

Really?


----------



## fairhopebama

Rebel Yell said:


> Breaking news:
> 
> 20 year old college football player uses bad language.
> 
> Really?



Already Banned from the NFL. He better concentrate on his education now.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> Breaking news:
> 
> 20 year old college football player uses bad language.
> 
> Really?



Oh please... It's not that he used bad language.. He did so by standing on a table and shouting it, during an FSU Union live broadcast... Exactly the kind of behavior the leader of your football team should NOT be doing. 

The problem is, he is a pampered little princess and knows he can do whatever he wants without facing a punishment.. 

So what does he have to do to actually be forced to sit a game? Rape a girl? Nope, already did that.. Theft?? Nope, did that twice... You FSU homers are funny...


----------



## greene_dawg

Rebel Yell said:


> Breaking news:
> 
> 20 year old college football player uses bad language.
> 
> Really?



I'm not part of the lynch mob but you know that it isn't that simple. The dude was jumping on tables in public shouting a term that certainly can't be posted on here.

The point is that he doesn't get it and is about as smart as a box of rocks. After the rape accusations (which FSU is still investigating), the video of him caught shoplifting, etc any person with a minimal amount of common sense has to know that he is the most public figure in CFB and his butt had better lay low for the next couple of years but Winston absolutely REFUSES to do so because he is a complete moron. Period.


----------



## Rebel Yell

greene_dawg said:


> I'm not part of the lynch mob but you know that it isn't that simple. The dude was jumping on tables in public shouting a term that certainly can't be posted on here.
> 
> The point is that he doesn't get it and is about as smart as a box of rocks. After the rape accusations (which FSU is still investigating), the video of him caught shoplifting, etc any person with a minimal amount of common sense has to know that he is the most public figure in CFB and his butt had better lay low for the next couple of years but Winston absolutely REFUSES to do so because he is a complete moron. Period.



I don't disagree at all.  Of course everybody will needlessly pile on.  It will be breaking news on ESPN......................  and he should know that's what will happen.


----------



## alphachief

rex upshaw said:


> In the grand scheme of things, it's not that big of a deal.  Anyone else does it and it's a non-issue.  However, with who he is and his recent past, he's got to be smarter.



Exactly.  He's expected to be a leader on and off the field...something he has fallen drastically short of (I know, even that's an understatement).  I love my Noles...but I'm over JW.  I agree with Rex.


----------



## nickel back

nothing to see here  Jameis is a class act.


----------



## nickel back

Rebel Yell said:


> Breaking news:
> 
> 20 year old college football player uses bad language.
> 
> Really?



little more than just bad language but for real I think it fits him.

oh I forgot, nothing to see here......


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh please... It's not that he used bad language.. He did so by standing on a table and shouting it, during an FSU Union live broadcast... Exactly the kind of behavior the leader of your football team should NOT be doing.
> 
> The problem is, he is a pampered little princess and knows he can do whatever he wants without facing a punishment..
> 
> So what does he have to do to actually be forced to sit a game? Rape a girl? Nope, already did that.. Theft?? Nope, did that twice... You FSU homers are funny...



Preach it brother


----------



## Rebel Yell

nickel back said:


> nothing to see here  Jameis is a class act.



And who, exactly, said that?


----------



## Local Boy

ClemsonRangers said:


> he should definitely sit this weekend
> 
> what did he do?



One game suspension for sure.  What did he do?


----------



## elfiii

greene_dawg said:


> I'm not part of the lynch mob but you know that it isn't that simple. The dude was jumping on tables in public shouting a term that certainly can't be posted on here.
> 
> The point is that he doesn't get it and is about as smart as a box of rocks. After the rape accusations (which FSU is still investigating), the video of him caught shoplifting, etc any person with a minimal amount of common sense has to know that he is the most public figure in CFB and his butt had better lay low for the next couple of years but Winston absolutely REFUSES to do so because he is a complete moron. Period.



An thas all there ares.


----------



## Dub

greene_dawg said:


> I'm not part of the lynch mob but you know that it isn't that simple. The dude was jumping on tables in public shouting a term that certainly can't be posted on here.
> 
> The point is that he doesn't get it and is about as smart as a box of rocks. After the rape accusations (which FSU is still investigating), the video of him caught shoplifting, etc any person with a minimal amount of common sense has to know that he is the most public figure in CFB and his butt had better lay low for the next couple of years but Winston absolutely REFUSES to do so because he is a complete moron. Period.





Well said.


----------



## brittthomas

ClemsonRangers said:


> he should definitely sit this weekend
> 
> what did he do?





Local Boy said:


> One game suspension for sure.  What did he do?



Wishes granted. For the first half of the game anyways.

http://www.wpbf.com/news/fsu-qb-winston-benched-for-first-half-of-clemson-game-over-remarks/28104782


----------



## Local Boy

brittthomas said:


> Wishes granted. For the first half of the game anyways.



Won't even get his attention.


----------



## Buck Roar

I saw a thing yesterday where he said ti was all for the kids and said he considers himself a role model.


----------



## SpotandStalk

It would be awesome if Maguire came in and threw the ball all over the place leaving Winston on the bench the entire game. Maybe then he would act like he has a little sense.


----------



## brittthomas

SpotandStalk said:


> It would be awesome if Maguire came in and threw the ball all over the place leaving Winston on the bench the entire game. Maybe then he would act like he has a little sense.



I was kinda hoping the same thing. He should be more than capable. The kid's got an arm on him.


----------



## mojomo

Just another pampered thug football player.


----------



## alaustin1865

Maybe he will get the point if FSU loses and all the fingers are pointed at him. Even if FSU loses, I doubt he will get it.


----------



## ramblinrack

where was his "keeper" that his daddy said was supposed to be watching him? he should be replaced immediately!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I swear, these kidz will never learn.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

SpotandStalk said:


> Jameis is an idiot. That is all.


----------



## SpotandStalk

ClemsonRangers said:


>



I was laughing about the fact you said he should sit then asked what he did.


----------



## Danuwoa

Jaemis Winston is an idiot.  He's not going to stop doing this kind of thing because this is just who he is.  It's really no more complicated than that.  As long as he is at Florida State they can just get ready for more of it.


----------



## riprap

No wonder Pruitt left FSU. I would rather lose to USCe than pull for that bunch.


----------



## maker4life

He's an idiot. Really will be glad when he's gone from Tallahassee.


----------



## southGAlefty

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh please... It's not that he used bad language.. He did so by standing on a table and shouting it, during an FSU Union live broadcast... Exactly the kind of behavior the leader of your football team should NOT be doing.
> 
> The problem is, he is a pampered little princess and knows he can do whatever he wants without facing a punishment..
> 
> So what does he have to do to actually be forced to sit a game? Rape a girl? Nope, already did that.. Theft?? Nope, did that twice... You FSU homers are funny...



In other news: UGA Still Irrelevant for 35 Years


----------



## Hunting Teacher

riprap said:


> No wonder Pruitt left FSU. I would rather lose to USCe than pull for that bunch.



If you are a UGA fan that is very funny coming from you. Winston is a twit! He has no common sense and doesn't appear that he will change. Ill be happy when he is done wearing garnet and gold!
But a Georgia fan pointing fingers and talking about thugs and allowing those thugs to get away with too much is extremely hippocritical. I'll be glad to do a little google searching if you need me to back it up!


----------



## KyDawg

I think UGA has run more players off than any other team in the South in the last few years. Plus they have the toughest drug policy in the SEC. You can only tell so much about a player until you get him on campus, and we get no more or no less thugs than other teams. I believe what makes UGA different is how they handle players that dont play by the rules. Mark Richt has susspended players for 2 or more full games for doing less than JW.


----------



## Old Dead River

he should transfer to Auburn where he will fit in better. His father could also become extremely wealthy  via this move.


----------



## SpotandStalk

riprap said:


> No wonder Pruitt left FSU. I would rather lose to USCe than pull for that bunch.



Yeah let me go work for Uga where the fans will call for my head after a loss.


----------



## Throwback

Old Dead River said:


> he should transfer to Auburn where he will fit in better. His father could also become extremely wealthy  via this move.



And those teams that can't hang will have something else to blame for their inferior programs

T


----------



## fish hawk

For interviews, there needs be a translator for Jameis Winston and Nick Marshall,I'm likebut with my eyes crossed up like Famous Jamies.........And Marshall,,,they aint no hope for that brother!!!Maybe they can get the guy that was doing the fake sign language at Obama's speech in Africa that time?
Them boys aint stupid they dupid!!!


----------



## fish hawk

southGAlefty said:


> In other news: UGA Still Irrelevant for 35 Years



Yea.....Like that game in the Sugar Bowl?
The one where Georgia beat FSU!!!


----------



## rex upshaw

Hunting Teacher said:


> If you are a UGA fan that is very funny coming from you. Winston is a twit! He has no common sense and doesn't appear that he will change. Ill be happy when he is done wearing garnet and gold!
> But a Georgia fan pointing fingers and talking about thugs and allowing those thugs to get away with too much is extremely hippocritical. I'll be glad to do a little google searching if you need me to back it up!



See post #40.


----------



## rex upshaw

SpotandStalk said:


> Yeah let me go work for Uga where the fans will call for my head after a loss.



Who is calling for Pruitt's head?


----------



## skeeter24

Old Dead River said:


> he should transfer to Auburn where he will fit in better. His father could also become extremely wealthy  via this move.



I believe that it was your beloved Miss St. that was in talks with Cecil about paying for Cam's services.....but hey I don't blame you for hating on Auburn.  I would hate them too if my team had gone 2-11 against them in the last 13 years


----------



## GASeminole

fish hawk said:


> Yea.....Like that game in the Sugar Bowl?
> The one where Georgia beat FSU!!!



Yeah, UGA beat us with Anquan Boldin taking snaps for us, never played a down of CFB in his life before that game. Good job, definitely something to brag about and is a pretty juvenile response to the fact that your program is (still) irrelevant since 1980.

You reek of UGA homerness.


----------



## fish hawk

GASeminole said:


> Yeah, UGA beat us with Anquan Boldin taking snaps for us, never played a down of CFB in his life before that game. Good job, definitely something to brag about and is a pretty juvenile response to the fact that your program is (still) irrelevant since 1980.
> 
> You reek of UGA homerness.



I'd still rather  loose every game than have Famous Jameis as the leader and QB of my team.


----------



## Browning Slayer

GASeminole said:


> Yeah, UGA beat us with Anquan Boldin taking snaps for us, never played a down of CFB in his life before that game. Good job, definitely something to brag about and is a pretty juvenile response to the fact that your program is (still) irrelevant since 1980.
> 
> You reek of UGA homerness.



Irrelevant?? Are you seriously joking? If UGA has been irrelevant than what does that make FSU? A 1 hit wonder in the last 13 years?

FSU is a THUG school... Only time they win is having thugs in their program. If they took the trash out how many Titles would that take away? They will do anything to win! Quite clear who runs the program and it's not Jimbo. If it was Jimbo and he continued to look the other way than he is a perfect coach for F$U...

Did you even go to FSU or did you jump on that bandwagon in the 90's??


----------



## rex upshaw

GaSeminole is as much of an FSU homer as Woodsman69 is.


----------



## chocolate dog

Browning Slayer said:


> If UGA has been irrelevant than what does that make FSU? A 1 hit wonder in the last 13 years?



Beats being a one hit wonder in 34 years  

It will likely be another 34, if yall are lucky. before you ever sniff another one too 

Typical nut swinging Mutt fans around here though.  Holding on to things yall did before most of yall were even born 

In the last 25 years, FSU = 3 titles, UGA = Goose egg..........Put that in your pipe and smoke on it homer


----------



## SpotandStalk

rex upshaw said:


> Who is calling for Pruitt's head?



There are already rumblings after 1 game that Pruitt isn't the man.  The man has come to Ga and is working with nothing but a lot of the fan base has given up on him already. 

I don't mean you personally or most of the regular Dawg fans on here.


----------



## Mako22

He is just doing what his culture always does, why expect anything less?


----------



## Mako22

rex upshaw said:


> GaSeminole is as much of an FSU homer as Woodsman69 is.



You know I really don't like folks who don't go all in for their team. You can call me a  homer all you want, whoever I'm with I stick with em like glue. Kinda like when I had an eagle, globe and anchor on my front breast pocket while taking fire in a foreign land so you could post stupid stuff on the internet!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> FSU is a THUG school... Only time they win is having thugs in their program. If they took the trash out how many Titles would that take away? They will do anything to win! Quite clear who runs the program and it's not Jimbo. If it was Jimbo and he continued to look the other way than he is a perfect coach for F$U...



I don't like what's happening with football now days but every school that's winning has thugs on their team. 

Like it or not Thugs=Wins and Wins=$. 

Money is taking over college athletics and the institutions are on the payroll. All the top schools, Uga included, are catering to these kids. Does anyone really think these idiots you see on TV are held to the same academic standards as the other kids attending these universities?


----------



## rex upshaw

SpotandStalk said:


> There are already rumblings after 1 game that Pruitt isn't the man.  The man has come to Ga and is working with nothing but a lot of the fan base has given up on him already.
> 
> I don't mean you personally or most of the regular Dawg fans on here.



All fans have idiots.  Anyone calling for his head is a moron and knows little about football.


----------



## rex upshaw

Woodsman69 said:


> You know I really don't like folks who don't go all in for their team. You can call me a  homer all you want, whoever I'm with I stick with em like glue. Kinda like when I had an eagle, globe and anchor on my front breast pocket while taking fire in a foreign land so you could post stupid stuff on the internet!



Way to get your panties all bunched up and make this about you.  I'll pat you on your back...thanks for your service. 

Better now?


----------



## Old Dead River

skeeter24 said:


> I believe that it was your beloved Miss St. that was in talks with Cecil about paying for Cam's services.....but hey I don't blame you for hating on Auburn.  I would hate them too if my team had gone 2-11 against them in the last 13 years



we outed them, we wouldn't do it. the Auburn people paid him, boosters or whomever. everyone knows it.


----------



## southGAlefty

fish hawk said:


> Yea.....Like that game in the Sugar Bowl?
> The one where Georgia beat FSU!!!



What have you done for me lately UGA? Would you like to count national championships FSU has won since UGA won their last one? 

I'd also be willing to bet FSU wins their next NC before UGA wins an SEC championship.

34 years...how embarassing.


----------



## rex upshaw

southGAlefty said:


> What have you done for me lately UGA? Would you like to count national championships FSU has won since UGA won their last one?
> 
> I'd also be willing to bet FSU wins their next NC before UGA wins an SEC championship.
> 
> 34 years...how embarassing.



I'm not embarrassed.  If I were, I'd be pathetic.


----------



## fairhopebama

and to think some on here think that the Bama fans are arrogant. Some of the FSU fans have Bama fans beat hands down. Can you imagine what they would be like if they won 3 of the last 5? By the way, better FSU than Auburn...


----------



## rex upshaw

fairhope said:


> and to think some on here think that the Bama fans are arrogant. Some of the FSU fans have Bama fans beat hands down. Can you imagine what they would be like if they won 3 of the last 5? By the way, better FSU than Auburn...



I believe Woodsman and Lefty are part of the lunatic fringe.


----------



## Rebel Yell

fairhope said:


> and to think some on here think that the Bama fans are arrogant. Some of the FSU fans have Bama fans beat hands down. Can you imagine what they would be like if they won 3 of the last 5? By the way, better FSU than Auburn...



Notice I never rag on Bama?  Most of us know our place.

Y'all are where we hope to be in a few years.


----------



## fairhopebama

Rebel Yell said:


> Notice I never rag on Bama?  Most of us know our place.
> 
> Y'all are where we hope to be in a few years.



And FSU is where we hope to be at the end of this season, National Champions.....Would love to face FSU in the title game as I would have last year up until the last second. (beat you Barners to it).  Good luck to you guys...Just hope we can do something with the Gators this weekend.


----------



## Rebel Yell

fairhope said:


> And FSU is where we hope to be at the end of this season, National Champions.....Would love to face FSU in the title game as I would have last year up until the last second. (beat you Barners to it).  Good luck to you guys...Just hope we can do something with the Gators this weekend.



Just follow the Kentucky blueprint.


----------



## southGAlefty

rex upshaw said:


> I believe Woodsman and Lefty are part of the lunatic fringe.



No lunacy here. It's just if there's ever any FSU bashing to be done it's most of the time coming from a Dawg fan. Gets old. How about your physical team (no the SEC as a conference doesn't count) win something, anything, please, before you trash talk about FSU.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

If this were an isolated incident Winston would deserves no more than a sternly worded conversation with the school administration and a warning.  In the outside world, in a working environment, he could have been fired for sexual harassment.

Jameis Winston has shown a pattern of immaturity and one has to get the feeling, that despite numerous apologies, that he has not learned a lesson.  

I’m not a ‘me’ person, but in that situation, that was a selfish act,” 

“That’s not how you do things around here. I really want to apologize to my teammates because I have now made a selfish act for them.”

“I have to tone it down. I have to. And that’s in the media, everything.”

We have heard similar words from him before and I believe we will hear them again.  I don't believe him when he says he is not selfish, I believe that he is extremely selfish and I further believe that he thinks, because of his notoriety, that he can just "get away with it".

Here's another thing; with all that is going on in the NFL concerning domestic abuse and Winston will likely declare for the NFL not later than next year, is he a risk?

I cannot believe some of you are excusing his actions; I get the impression that all you care about is that he gets to play so FSU has a better chance at winning.


----------



## Danuwoa

Funny to me that chocolate dog and GASeminole want to talk about UGA.  Tell us what UGA has to do with you two having a freaking idiot represent your team.  That's what this thread is about.

Want to talk about national titles?  Let's talk about them.  It's been a very long time since we won one.  Y'all have won some since the 90s.  So what?  Does that your quarterback any less of an idiot?  Does that make your program look any better for tolerating his crap no matter what he does?  Nope and nope.

Nice straw man that y'all built there though.  Championship level I would say.

You two are the type that are represented well by Famous Jaemis.  You can put that your pipes and smoke it or whatever else you want to do with it.


----------



## chocolate dog

South GA Dawg said:


> You two are the type that are represented well by Famous Jaemis.  .



How funny.

First of all, you dont know me or anything about me so dont even pretend you do.

Secondly, I think Jameis Winston is blabbering idiot.  So dont even go there with me.

I just think its quiet comical that you Mutt fans around here get your panties in a wad over a team you dont even play 

Carry on now.


----------



## Danuwoa

chocolate dog said:


> How funny.
> 
> First of all, you dont know me or anything about me so dont even pretend you do.
> 
> Secondly, I think Jameis Winston is blabbering idiot.  So dont even go there with me.
> 
> I just think its quiet comical that you Mutt fans around here get your panties in a wad over a team you dont even play
> 
> Carry on now.



Oh boo hoo.

Your posts are a pretty good indicator of what kind of person I'm dealing with.  Don't want or need to know you personally.

I'll "go" wherever I want in a conversation with you.  I don't need your permission.  

The thread is about the scum that FSU has at qb.  But you and whatshisname want to talk about UGA instead.  I wonder why that is.:

Nobody in this conversation wears panties unless you do.


----------



## Danuwoa

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> If this were an isolated incident Winston would deserves no more than a sternly worded conversation with the school administration and a warning.  In the outside world, in a working environment, he could have been fired for sexual harassment.
> 
> Jameis Winston has shown a pattern of immaturity and one has to get the feeling, that despite numerous apologies, that he has not learned a lesson.
> 
> I’m not a ‘me’ person, but in that situation, that was a selfish act,”
> 
> “That’s not how you do things around here. I really want to apologize to my teammates because I have now made a selfish act for them.”
> 
> “I have to tone it down. I have to. And that’s in the media, everything.”
> 
> We have heard similar words from him before and I believe we will hear them again.  I don't believe him when he says he is not selfish, I believe that he is extremely selfish and I further believe that he thinks, because of his notoriety, that he can just "get away with it".
> 
> Here's another thing; with all that is going on in the NFL concerning domestic abuse and Winston will likely declare for the NFL not later than next year, is he a risk?
> 
> I cannot believe some of you are excusing his actions; I get the impression that all you care about is that he gets to play so FSU has a better chance at winning.



Why wouldn't he think he can get away with whatever he wants?  That's pretty much what they've shown him.

Your last sentence is the crux of the issue.


----------



## rex upshaw

southGAlefty said:


> No lunacy here. It's just if there's ever any FSU bashing to be done it's most of the time coming from a Dawg fan. Gets old. How about your physical team (no the SEC as a conference doesn't count) win something, anything, please, before you trash talk about FSU.



Mommy, make them stop talking about FSU.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Here's another thing; with all that is going on in the NFL concerning domestic abuse and Winston will likely declare for the NFL not later than next year, is he a risk?



The NFL cracking down (and they will) on these types of issues may well be what it takes to put a stop to some of this idiotic behavior. If a few of these "superstar" athletes are not signed by pro teams because of their behavior in college maybe they will begin to think before they act.

Then again it may not even register to some of these bone heads.



As far as Winston goes I'm glad he's sitting. It's only a half (should be the entire game) but it's a start. I also wish Maguire would perform well enough that Winston would actually have to worry about losing his spot if another episode were to come up.


----------



## Danuwoa

rex upshaw said:


> Mommy, make them stop talking about FSU.



Almost sounds like the  Hound's comment about wadded panties is more applicable to the lefty there.


----------



## rhbama3

getting a little too chippy, guys.

My theory on Jameis is this:
He's won the Heisman, He led FSU to a National Championship, and all those millions are just waiting on him in the NFL if he could just get there! but he can't. He has to endure another year of school( which he hates) and all the fame, fortune and crab legs he anticipates having are just flat out of reach for the time being. He's got a lot of growing up to do but despite FSU's attempts to keep him on the straight and narrow, he just talks or acts impulsively. That might be a good thing on the football field, but as a public figure under the microscope, he is failling miserably.
 As far as the half game suspension, i'm not sure what that accomplishes. I'm sure in Winston's mind, he just views it as a chance to come in, save the game, and be a hero again. Yeah, thats the message you wanted him to learn.


----------



## SpotandStalk

rhbama3 said:


> getting a little too chippy, guys.
> 
> My theory on Jameis is this:
> He's won the Heisman, He led FSU to a National Championship, and all those millions are just waiting on him in the NFL if he could just get there! but he can't. He has to endure another year of school( which he hates) and all the fame, fortune and crab legs he anticipates having are just flat out of reach for the time being. He's got a lot of growing up to do but despite FSU's attempts to keep him on the straight and narrow, he just talks or acts impulsively. That might be a good thing on the football field, but as a public figure under the microscope, he is failling miserably.
> As far as the half game suspension, i'm not sure what that accomplishes. I'm sure in Winston's mind, he just views it as a chance to come in, save the game, and be a hero again. Yeah, thats the message you wanted him to learn.




Never figured you to be a Tech fan.


----------



## rhbama3

SpotandStalk said:


> Never figured you to be a Tech fan.



This disgusting avatar will be removed at 12:01am tomorrow night. I'm swearing off avatar bets from now on!


----------



## SpotandStalk

rhbama3 said:


> This disgusting avatar will be removed at 12:01am tomorrow night. I'm swearing off avatar bets from now on!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Thought this was funny:

http://thejokestrap.com/2014/09/18/...s-33-strikes-and-youre-out-discipline-policy/


----------



## southGAlefty

One thing this thread did do is distinguish whose team has the internet tough-guy/keyboard killers pulling for it. You guys are a trip. Go Dwags!

I wish they'd have suspended him for the whole game and I hope Maguire plays well enough we can hold him out the second half and it wouldn't hurt my feelings any if he missed the next game either. What he did is inexcusable and he deserves every ounce of punishment he gets.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Thought this was funny:
> 
> http://thejokestrap.com/2014/09/18/...s-33-strikes-and-youre-out-discipline-policy/


----------



## maker4life

Browning Slayer said:


> Irrelevant?? Are you seriously joking? If UGA has been irrelevant than what does that make FSU? A 1 hit wonder in the last 13 years?
> 
> FSU is a THUG school... Only time they win is having thugs in their program. If they took the trash out how many Titles would that take away? They will do anything to win! Quite clear who runs the program and it's not Jimbo. If it was Jimbo and he continued to look the other way than he is a perfect coach for F$U...
> 
> Did you even go to FSU or did you jump on that bandwagon in the 90's??



That's about as stupid as the stuff Jameis says.


----------



## Danuwoa

maker4life said:


> That's about as stupid as the stuff Jameis says.



Nah it wasn't anywhere close to being as stupid as Famous.


----------



## Danuwoa

southGAlefty said:


> One thing this thread did do is distinguish whose team has the internet tough-guy/keyboard killers pulling for it. You guys are a trip. Go Dwags!
> 
> I wish they'd have suspended him for the whole game and I hope Maguire plays well enough we can hold him out the second half and it wouldn't hurt my feelings any if he missed the next game either. What he did is inexcusable and he deserves every ounce of punishment he gets.



We sure do.  You and the  Hound are a deadly duo.


----------



## southGAlefty

South GA Dawg said:


> We sure do.  You and the Hound are a deadly duo.



Oh man you really got me that time! You're so whitty, do they teach that in Athens?


----------



## Danuwoa

southGAlefty said:


> Oh man you really got me that time! You're so whitty, do they teach that in Athens?



Nah.  It only seems whitty to Georgia people who jump on the Indian bandwagon.  Not real tough to outwhit them.


----------



## fish hawk

It's all over the news!!!
Them media boys gonna wear it out......And they really gonna wear it out after Clemson beats FSU at home.


----------



## Rebel Yell

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah.  It only seems whitty to Georgia people who jump on the Indian bandwagon.  Not real tough to outwhit them.



I like when two people ague over who is the "whittiest".


----------



## Unicoidawg

All right folks...... that's enough of the personal stuff. Keep it cival.


----------



## southGAlefty

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah.  It only seems whitty to Georgia people who jump on the Indian bandwagon.  Not real tough to outwhit them.



BOOM! Got me again dang it! You should go teach the Dawgs the art of a comeback then maybe y'all could go 3-4 games deep without a loss.


----------



## Danuwoa

southGAlefty said:


> BOOM! Got me again dang it! You should go teach the Dawgs the art of a comeback then maybe y'all could go 3-4 games deep without a loss.



Nah.  That won't do it.  We need fans like you.  We all know that championships are won by the people sitting on their butts talking about how great their team is.  I'm writing our athletic office and seeing what kind of deal they can strike with you.

By the way, the only reason you won your precious championship is because of the idiot who is the real topic of this thread.  The guy embarrassing you all and making a joke out of your school.  I guess I don't blame you for wanting to talk about UGA instead.


----------



## southGAlefty

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah.  That won't do it.  We need fans like you.  We all know that championships are won by the people sitting on their butts talking about how great their team is.  I'm writing our athletic office and seeing what kind of deal they can strike with you.
> 
> By the way, the only reason you won your precious championship is because of the idiot who is the real topic of this thread.  The guy embarrassing you all and making a joke out of your school.  I guess I don't blame you for wanting to talk about UGA instead.



1. You're right, that probably wouldn't do it.

2. I could fake it for the right deal. 

3. This thread wasn't started by a UGA fan? Silly me.


----------



## Danuwoa

southGAlefty said:


> 1. You're right, that probably wouldn't do it.
> 
> 2. I could fake it for the right deal.
> 
> 3. This thread wasn't started by a UGA fan? Silly me.



And yet Famous Jaemis is still the topic of this thread.  You must be proud of him.


----------



## tjl1388

Out for the entire game now....


----------



## SpotandStalk

I'm glad to see them put at least try to punish Winston.

I'm interested to see how Maguire will do. I'm sure Clemson will stack the box and make Maguire beat them with his arm.


----------



## southGAlefty

Jameis is an idiot and I agree a full game is more suitable than one half. I just wish the school would have done it right from the start and not caved to the media. Have some backbone FSU. 

Maguire has looked good in limited reps with the second team. SHOULD just get better getting meaningful reps with the 1s. Time will tell. Go Noles!


----------



## emusmacker

He's just immature and will hopefully learn.  I mean dang folks, give him a bwake. he's truly sorry and fweels bad for whut he's did..


----------



## jiminbogart

I guess Jimbo Fisher and I were the only ones shocked when Winston came out to warm up in full pads last night.

I thought Fisher was gonna be sick.

Why even let Winston in the stadium? Tell him to sit at home.

You would think after two theft allegations and one rape allegation they would have kicked that dude off the team. 

It amazes me what people will turn a blind eye too when it comes to college football. 

FSU has sold their soul to the devil to win football games.


----------



## Danuwoa

jiminbogart said:


> I guess Jimbo Fisher and I were the only ones shocked when Winston came out to warm up in full pads last night.
> 
> I thought Fisher was gonna be sick.
> 
> Why even let Winston in the stadium? Tell him to sit at home.
> 
> You would think after two theft allegations and one rape allegation they would have kicked that dude off the team.
> 
> It amazes me what people will turn a blind eye too when it comes to college football.
> 
> FSU has sold their soul to the devil to win football games.



Well the theft was not simply an "allegation" since he was caught on camera doing it and admitted to it.

Jimbo doesn't care what this fool does as long as he helps him win.  His words after the game said it all.  When asked about Famous showing up dressed out he said, "we are focusing on what we need to do next to win."  Not a word about Famous's actions.  This is who they are.  And the little FSU apologists here can say whatever they want about UGA players getting in trouble.  We have years of it before we catch up with FSU when it comes to enabling thuggery and turning our heads to bad behavior.


----------



## jiminbogart

South GA Dawg said:


> Jimbo doesn't care what this fool does as long as he helps him win.



Yep.

The vast majority of coaches are hired guns and only want what will get them the biggest contract. It's all about the money.


----------



## rhbama3

After the media turned the game into a JW circus act last night, i would not be surprised to see the NCAA come up with a "Winston Rule" next year: 
 Any player suspended from an entire game can not attend the game in any capacity.


----------



## Dub

rhbama3 said:


> After the media turned the game into a JW circus act last night, i would not be surprised to see the NCAA come up with a "Winston Rule" next year:
> Any player suspended from an entire game can not attend the game in any capacity.





I agree.

What a spectacle that was.


----------



## southGAlefty

Y'all UGA boys keep crying about it and FSU will keep winning a championship every few years.


----------



## fish hawk

southGAlefty said:


> Y'all UGA boys keep crying about it and FSU will keep winning a championship every few years.



They wont win another with that sorry O line they got!!!
Am I the only one that noticed how bad they sucked?


----------



## Danuwoa

southGAlefty said:


> Y'all UGA boys keep crying about it and FSU will keep winning a championship every few years.



Clemson had to beat themselves for y'all to win last night.  You winning no championship this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk

South GA Dawg said:


> Clemson had to beat themselves for y'all to win last night.  You winning no championship this year.



A win is a win no matter how you look at it. 

Good win for the Noles last night.


----------



## Danuwoa

SpotandStalk said:


> A win is a win no matter how you look at it.
> 
> Good win for the Noles last night.



If you say so.


----------



## alphachief

South GA Dawg said:


> If you say so.



We do say so, and a loss is a loss...as UGA knows all to well!


----------



## BobSacamano

South GA Dawg said:


> Clemson had to beat themselves for y'all to win last night.  You winning no championship this year.



if you're missing your heisman winning QB, i don't see how thats really a bad thing. I think you take the win any way you can get it and move on, hoping the idiot gets his head on straight the rest of the season.


----------



## Danuwoa

alphachief said:


> We do say so, and a loss is a loss...as UGA knows all to well!



I bet you were in tears last night until they Clemson gave y'all the game.  I would have busted you wide open today had they not done it.  Your Indians ain't the number one team in the country for long.  Go ahead and get them excuses lined up.


----------



## grunt0331

South GA Dawg said:


> I bet you were in tears last night until they Clemson gave y'all the game.  I would have busted you wide open today had they not done it.  Your Indians ain't the number one team in the country for long.  Go ahead and get them excuses lined up.



Who on their schedule will they lose to?  This is who they have left.  Only 2 loseable games I see are ND and maybe UF.


@North Carolina State

Wake Forest

@Syracuse

Notre Dame

@Louisville

Virginia

@Miami (FL)

Boston College

Florida


----------



## Dub

grunt0331 said:


> Who on their schedule will they lose to?  This is who they have left.  Only 2 loseable games I see are ND and maybe UF.
> 
> 
> @North Carolina State
> 
> Wake Forest
> 
> @Syracuse
> 
> Notre Dame
> 
> @Louisville
> 
> Virginia
> 
> @Miami (FL)
> 
> Boston College
> 
> Florida




Louisville and Boston College may be surprising....it's early yet.  We'll see.


----------



## Danuwoa

grunt0331 said:


> Who on their schedule will they lose to?  This is who they have left.  Only 2 loseable games I see are ND and maybe UF.
> 
> 
> @North Carolina State
> 
> Wake Forest
> 
> @Syracuse
> 
> Notre Dame
> 
> 
> @Louisville
> 
> Virginia
> 
> @Miami (FL)
> 
> 
> Boston College
> 
> Florida



You don't think they will get drilled in the playoffs?  They honestly look like the best team in the country to you?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

I didn't read all of the comments so this may or may not have been touched upon...having said that...Jimbo Fisher apparently does not have control over his players or his program.  Yes...they win...but let's face it...how is it possible that a player as noticeable as Winston was in the locker room - getting dressed out with full pads, etc...and no one on the coaching staff noticed it ??  Duh...


----------



## Danuwoa

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I didn't read all of the comments so this may or may not have been touched upon...having said that...Jimbo Fisher apparently does not have control over his players or his program.  Yes...they win...but let's face it...how is it possible that a player as noticeable as Winston was in the locker room - getting dressed out with full pads, etc...and no one on the coaching staff noticed it ??  Duh...



Like I said, his post game quote when asked about that said it all.

Fisher is a joke.  His hand was forced on that suspension.


----------



## garnet and gold

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I didn't read all of the comments so this may or may not have been touched upon...having said that...Jimbo Fisher apparently does not have control over his players or his program.  Yes...they win...but let's face it...how is it possible that a player as noticeable as Winston was in the locker room - getting dressed out with full pads, etc...and no one on the coaching staff noticed it ??  Duh...


hmmm, maybe because FLORIDA STATE coaches dont go into the showers and dressing room with the players


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Possible........*



garnet and gold said:


> hmmm, maybe because FLORIDA STATE coaches dont go into the showers and dressing room with the players



Really ??? !!!


----------



## Catdaddy SC

http://www.jabooloses.com/


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Catdaddy SC said:


> http://www.jabooloses.com/


----------



## jimbo4116

fairhope said:


> CJF has lost control. He needs to be fired. Tearing down the programs intergrity and everything else Bobby Bowden built there.



That's funny.  I mean seriously, that is funny.  Bobby was lucky he didn't have him a Jerry Sandusky.


----------



## Rebel Yell

South GA Dawg said:


> Well the theft was not simply an "allegation" since he was caught on camera doing it and admitted to it.
> 
> Jimbo doesn't care what this fool does as long as he helps him win.  His words after the game said it all.  When asked about Famous showing up dressed out he said, "we are focusing on what we need to do next to win."  Not a word about Famous's actions.  This is who they are.  And the little FSU apologists here can say whatever they want about UGA players getting in trouble.  We have years of it before we catch up with FSU when it comes to enabling thuggery and turning our heads to bad behavior.



The University released a statement, and part of that statement was that they weren't going to comment on it again.


----------



## Rebel Yell

South GA Dawg said:


> I bet you were in tears last night until they Clemson gave y'all the game.  I would have busted you wide open today had they not done it.  Your Indians ain't the number one team in the country for long.  Go ahead and get them excuses lined up.



Take the best player from UGA's team and see how they would have faired against Clemson.  

How do you think the Oregon/Washington State would have played out ithout Mariotta?


----------



## grunt0331

South GA Dawg said:


> You don't think they will get drilled in the playoffs?  They honestly look like the best team in the country to you?



Not at all, but they will get to the playoff based on who they have left.


----------



## alphachief

South GA Dawg said:


> I bet you were in tears last night until they Clemson gave y'all the game.  I would have busted you wide open today had they not done it.  Your Indians ain't the number one team in the country for long.  Go ahead and get them excuses lined up.



SGD...when that happens, have at it.  Until then, you guys did exaclty what I said you would do before the year began and the dawgs were walking around touting how good they were and how holy their coach was...you lost another game you should have won.  Don't worry, it wont be the last one you lose.

If and when we lose, I'm a big boy...I can take it.

Oh yeah...and that crying...it was because I was laughing about the fact we find ways to win game and the dawgs...like the tigers...find ways to lose them.


----------



## alphachief

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I didn't read all of the comments so this may or may not have been touched upon...having said that...Jimbo Fisher apparently does not have control over his players or his program.  Yes...they win...but let's face it...how is it possible that a player as noticeable as Winston was in the locker room - getting dressed out with full pads, etc...and no one on the coaching staff noticed it ??  Duh...



Whaaa...Whaaa...Whaaa...


----------



## fairhopebama

I spoke to one of my clients yesterday who has a son that plays at FSU and I congratulated him on the win and asked what the thought on JW were and he told me that the fanbase was sick of him and wish he would go away. That is not what I see here. It is my opinion, which really does not mean much, I thought he was in one of those look at me modes on the sidelines all night during the Clemson game. My thinking is, he should not have been on the sidelines. I wonder if he was a distraction for the team and in particular the backup QB? He was certainly a distraction for those watching the game. What say you FSU fans?


----------



## SpotandStalk

South GA Dawg said:


> I bet you were in tears last night until they Clemson gave y'all the game.  I would have busted you wide open today had they not done it.  Your Indians ain't the number one team in the country for long.  Go ahead and get them excuses lined up.



Something tells me you were in tears when the Noles did win the game.


----------



## Throwback

fairhope said:


> I spoke to one of my clients yesterday who has a son that plays at FSU and I congratulated him on the win and asked what the thought on JW were and he told me that the fanbase was sick of him and wish he would go away. That is not what I see here. It is my opinion, which really does not mean much, I thought he was in one of those look at me modes on the sidelines all night during the Clemson game. My thinking is, he should not have been on the sidelines. I wonder if he was a distraction for the team and in particular the backup QB? He was certainly a distraction for those watching the game. What say you FSU fans?



Wife bleeds garnet and gold and wants him GONE


T


----------



## fish hawk

grunt0331 said:


> Who on their schedule will they lose to?  This is who they have left.  Only 2 loseable games I see are ND and maybe UF.
> 
> 
> @North Carolina State
> 
> Wake Forest
> 
> @Syracuse
> 
> Notre Dame
> 
> @Louisville
> 
> Virginia
> 
> @Miami (FL)
> 
> Boston College
> 
> Florida



They better not overlook NC State on the road.


----------



## WickedTider

No Jameis definitely does'nt get it. I just now saw what it was he had shouted at the student union and it is plain terrible, especially when you have a past rape charge still hanging overhead. He seems to be a powder keg that can blow again at any time.

I wonder how (Dads) that actually have (daughters) at FSU feel about this guy being loose on campus?


----------



## Rebel Yell

WickedTider said:


> I just now saw what it was he had shouted at the student union and it is plain terrible



I'll say again, Jameis wasn't suspended for what he said or where he said it.

Jameis was suspended for being a moron.


----------



## emusmacker

Rebel Yell said:


> I'll say again, Jameis wasn't suspended for what he said or where he said it.
> 
> Jameis was suspended for being a moron.



Well heck, if that's the case, he shouldn't come back.  He's been a moron his whole career at FSU.

Oh wait, that was too harsh wasn't it Rebel?  I'll put it into more gentler(Rebel Yell) terms.  "He's just immature and will hopefully grow up"  No need to be so hard on the 20 yr adult..errr I meant chap.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> I'll say again, Jameis wasn't suspended for what he said or where he said it.
> 
> Jameis was suspended for being a moron.



You just can't make this stuff up... Came out of the tunnel dressed for the Clemson game and had to be told to take off his pads....

Spoiled?? Or just couldn't believe they were actually making him sit.. Jimbo's face in the video was priceless.. He was probably thinking.. What an Idiot! 

http://hsrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=A2KK_fmu...5My5odG1s/RS=^ADAIETofWPoYec3Iehx2Bp1sBK1DNU-


----------



## Rebel Yell

emusmacker said:


> Well heck, if that's the case, he shouldn't come back.  He's been a moron his whole career at FSU.
> 
> Oh wait, that was too harsh wasn't it Rebel?  I'll put it into more gentler(Rebel Yell) terms.  "He's just immature and will hopefully grow up"  No need to be so hard on the 20 yr adult..errr I meant chap.



Immaturity IS the problem.  That and stupidity.  The kid (I'm 39, I'll still call 20 yr olds, kids....and get off my lawn) doesn't have enough sense to know that he can't get away with doing the dumb stuff that other college students can do.

The bright spot to this latest situation is that after Jameis initially lied and said he didn't do it (the lie is what got him benched for the 2nd half), 8 football players stepped up and said he did.  Seems as if his teammates are also tired of the shenanigan's.

ETA:  You've never actually heard "Rebel Yell terms" on here.  I'm not allowed to talk that way on this forum.  I've been warned a couple of times already, and that was toned down.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Something tells me you were in tears when the Noles did win the game.



I wasn't... I actually wanted FSU to loose so it would open some eyes with the team and coaching staff.. At least the administration got it right by sitting him!


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> I wasn't... I actually wanted FSU to loose so it would open some eyes with the team and coaching staff.. At least the administration got it right by sitting him!



As a fan, I was hoping the opposite.  I was hoping we would still blow them out and show Jameis that he isn't THAT important.

Unfortunately, Maguire showed why he was suppose to be 3rd string at best.  Kid looked alot better in the 2nd half, he had heart, but I hope we don't have to rely on him again.


----------



## rex upshaw

The fact that Jimbo continues to let Jameis run the show is why JW continues to act like an idiot.  The national media is raking Jimbo over the coal's.


----------



## rhbama3

rex upshaw said:


> The fact that Jimbo continues to let Jameis run the show is why JW continues to act like an idiot.  The national media is raking Jimbo over the coal's.


Thats what they do. It's kinda their thing. 
Express outrage during the week, call for his head, keep the camera on JW at every chance during the game, express outrage after the game at Jimbo's handling of the ordeal. Rinse, and repeat.


----------



## tjl1388

The look on Jimbos face tells the whole story.


----------



## SpotandStalk

tjl1388 said:


> The look on Jimbos face tells the whole story.



I can remember my dad looking at me like that when I was a kid.  

Jimbo should have cussed him out and told him to stay in the locker room.


----------



## Throwback

tjl1388 said:


> The look on Jimbos face tells the whole story.



lol look at the guys on either side of him. 

they're like "if I don't look at him I won't see him and have to say anything" 

T


----------



## Rebel Yell

Throwback said:


> lol look at the guys on either side of him.
> 
> they're like "if I don't look at him I won't see him and have to say anything"
> 
> T



Per Jimbo:



> "That was a miscommunication between us and the locker room (equipment staff), with the late-night suspension," said Fisher, Monday afternoon during his weekly news conference. "He was scheduled to dress the next day and his stuff was put out in the locker when he went in to dress. He assumed that he was going to dress and do warm-ups and went out."


----------



## alphachief

Is JW's conduct frustrating, yes.  Having said that, if he didn't rape the girl...and our legal system said that he didn't...I have no problem with him being our QB.  He just needs to understand that he is and will always live his life under a microscope.  This requires more of him than it does from the average college student.  As long as he learns from this, I'm still a JW supporter...I don't care what all the FSU haters say.


----------



## Danuwoa

alphachief said:


> Is JW's conduct frustrating, yes.  Having said that, if he didn't rape the girl...and our legal system said that he didn't...I have no problem with him being our QB.  He just needs to understand that he is and will always live his life under a microscope.  This requires more of him than it does from the average college student.  As long as he learns from this, I'm still a JW supporter...I don't care what he has done.



Wow.


----------



## alphachief

South GA Dawg said:


> Wow.



Wow what?  Kid gets accused of something he didn't do (according to our legal system) and you want to run him out on a rail because of a couple stupid mistakes.  Wow, I can't believe your that sanctimonious!  Like I said, he screws up again, he's not capable of learning.  He keeps his nose clean...I'm down with that.  Face it, if it wasn't JW, you'd find something else to throw at the Noles.


----------



## Danuwoa

alphachief said:


> Wow what?  Kid gets accused of something he didn't do (according to our legal system) and you want to run him out on a rail because of a couple stupid mistakes.  Wow, I can't believe your that sanctimonious!  Like I said, he screws up again, he's not capable of learning.  He keeps his nose clean...I'm down with that.  Face it, if it wasn't JW, you'd find something else to throw at the Noles.





Just can't believe that you said you were still a JW supporter no matter what he's done..  But it is nice to just see some honesty I guess.


----------



## gin house

South GA Dawg said:


> Just can't believe that you said you were still a JW supporter no matter what he's done..  But it is nice to just see some honesty I guess.



I may be out of line but the botched investigatation and the ignorance/ arrogance Winston shows makes it easy to believe the rape allegations.   It's easy to see his own teammates are about fed up.   Guy is a head case.


----------



## alphachief

gin house said:


> I may be out of line but the botched investigatation and the ignorance/ arrogance Winston shows makes it easy to believe the rape allegations.   It's easy to see his own teammates are about fed up.   Guy is a head case.



That's the problem...you're looking at him as a rapist.  I'm looking at him as a kid that was falsely accused.
There was no botched investigation...just a pile on because he wasn't charged.  As for his teammates, looks to me that they and his coach still consider him the leader of the team.  Are they tired of the distractions...I imagine so.  Do they want any more issues from him...I imagine not.


----------



## fish hawk

South GA Dawg said:


> Wow.



WOW Times 2
Hate to break it to you Nole fans but they going down this weekend up in Raleigh!!!
Just remember #12 for the Pack!!!You ACC fans should know who he is since he's the top QB in your conf.
And no Jameis still don't get it.


----------



## Rebel Yell

fish hawk said:


> WOW Times 2
> Hate to break it to you Nole fans but they going down this weekend up in Raleigh!!!
> Just remember #12 for the Pack!!!You ACC fans should know who he is since he's the top QB in your conf.
> And no Jameis still don't get it.



Care to put your avatar on it?


----------



## alphachief

https://floridastate.rivals.com/content.asp?SID=1061&CID=1079344#Post9-24-2014-7AM

Oh I see...his accuser was willing to forget about it all for a cool $7M.  Nice!


----------



## fairhopebama

alphachief said:


> https://floridastate.rivals.com/content.asp?SID=1061&CID=1079344#Post9-24-2014-7AM
> 
> Oh I see...his accuser was willing to forget about it all for a cool $7M.  Nice!



Man that sheds a new light on things. I still think he is a scumbag thug but it sounds like she is one too. Just wondering if the crab legs were going to be held for ransom to earn the 7 mil or if the bb gun incident, on cmpus, was that he was killing birds to earn money for the payoff or standing on the table shouting obscenities was part of a paid comedy performance.


----------



## Matthew6

That doesn't clear the air on anything at all. Post something with substance or quit wasting our time. Not being rude, but that was pure crap.


----------



## alphachief

Matthew6 said:


> That doesn't clear the air on anything at all. Post something with substance or quit wasting our time. Not being rude, but that was pure crap.



Sport, you're out of luck.  Last time I checked this place is called GON...not Mathew's personal blog.  And the fact that you think being blackmailed isn't significant shows you're out of touch with reality.


----------



## brittthomas

Matthew6 said:


> That doesn't clear the air on anything at all. Post something with substance or quit wasting our time. Not being rude, but that was pure crap.




Part 1:
http://distinctathlete.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Jameis-Documents-Part-1.pdf

Part 2:
http://distinctathlete.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Jameis-Documents-Part-2.pdf


There's your substance. Straight from the Fla. SA.


----------



## Rebel Yell

brittthomas said:


> Part 1:
> http://distinctathlete.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Jameis-Documents-Part-1.pdf
> 
> Part 2:
> http://distinctathlete.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Jameis-Documents-Part-2.pdf
> 
> 
> There's your substance. Straight from the Fla. SA.



Uh oh.  Actual facts.......


----------



## Matthew6

alphachief said:


> Sport, you're out of luck.  Last time I checked this place is called GON...not Mathew's personal blog.  And the fact that you think being blackmailed isn't significant shows you're out of touch with reality.



That previous article is pure heresay and you know it. Something with dates, times, names and substantiated with witnesses is what is needed. I could post "oh,  a friend of the attorney said she wants 7 mil".


----------



## Matthew6

alphachief said:


> Sport, you're out of luck.  Last time I checked this place is called GON...not Mathew's personal blog.  And the fact that you think being blackmailed isn't significant shows you're out of touch with reality.



I don't care if  he is innocent or guilty. Where's the paper trail showing she asked for the money. We all know the case. He wasn't charged. We know they took DNA. That's old news. Where is the letter asking for the money.


----------



## alphachief

M6...too bad you're not that demanding of the accusor.  That's exactly why no charges were brought to begin with.  She couldn't substantiate anything and she was all over the place in her claims/accusations/story.


----------



## Matthew6

alphachief said:


> Sport, you're out of luck.  Last time I checked this place is called GON...not Mathew's personal blog.  And the fact that you think being blackmailed isn't significant shows you're out of touch with reality.





alphachief said:


> M6...too bad you're not that demanding of the accusor.  That's exactly why no charges were brought to begin with.  She couldn't substantiate anything and she was all over the place in her claims/accusations/story.


I'm not being demanding of anything. I see there is no proof that he is guilty. And again, i dont care about his innoncence or guilt.  My point was your article shed no light on the fact that she was asking for the money. It was pure heresay with no proof attached to it. Hopefully someone will post documents showing she asked for the money.


----------



## Rebel Yell

alphachief said:


> M6...too bad you're not that demanding of the accusor.  That's exactly why no charges were brought to begin with.  She couldn't substantiate anything and she was all over the place in her claims/accusations/story.



Remember, this is 2014 America.  You are innocent until proven guilty.....unless it's sexual assault.  Then, you're just guilty.


----------



## fairhopebama

First of all, he was never found guilty because the case never went to trial. The case was botched from the start. Secondly, OJ was found not guilty, would you want him playing for you if he had eligiblity? It is everything that JW has done since then that has ramped up the suspicion. I read or heard that he lied about this past incident and was ratted out by 8 other players which caused the full game suspension rather than the half game. If he is going to lie about that, which in no way was criminal, why are so many so eager to believe him on the rape charge? His time will come and it will be JW who brings JW down.


----------



## Matthew6

Rebel Yell said:


> Remember, this is 2014 America.  You are innocent until proven guilty.....unless it's sexual assault.  Then, you're just guilty.



We all know that. I would agree that she is a scumbag if she were asking for money. That would look like a big time shake down. Where is the proof she asked for money.


----------



## alphachief

fairhope said:


> First of all, he was never found guilty because the case never went to trial. The case was botched from the start. Secondly, OJ was found not guilty, would you want him playing for you if he had eligiblity? It is everything that JW has done since then that has ramped up the suspicion. I read or heard that he lied about this past incident and was ratted out by 8 other players which caused the full game suspension rather than the half game. If he is going to lie about that, which in no way was criminal, why are so many so eager to believe him on the rape charge? His time will come and it will be JW who brings JW down.



So let me get this right.  Because he stole some crab legs and a paper ketchup cup full of coke...and said something in public that thousands of other college students have said (not this it's right)...he's likely a rapist????


----------



## fairhopebama

alphachief said:


> So let me get this right.  Because he stole some crab legs and a paper ketchup cup full of coke...and said something in public that thousands of other college students have said (not this it's right)...he's likely a rapist????



That is not what I am saying. I am saying that you guys are so quick to defend this cat and believe him and discredit the alleged victim. If in fact she tried to extort 7 mil from him to keep quiet, then she is scum just like I posted above. Crab legs, coke and vulgar language do not make you a rapist but being accused of rape and then using the language he did in the manner and place he did it and then to lie about it makes alot of people think hmmmm.


----------



## Matthew6

The fact that he is a thief and a liar is indisputable.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Matthew6 said:


> The fact that he is a thief and a liar is indisputable.



So that puts him one step BELOW Nick Marshall.

RAHRAHRAHOUTRAGERAHRAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rebel Yell said:


> So that puts him one step BELOW Nick Marshall.
> 
> RAHRAHRAHOUTRAGERAHRAH!!!!!!!



No. That just makes him a thief and liar who speaks the English language a little better than the thief from Auburn.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Matthew6 said:


> No. That just makes him a thief and liar who speaks the English language a little better than the thief from Auburn.



Condiment cups of soda and $30 worth of crab legs vs. $500 cash.

Cursing in public vs. possession of a controlled substance.

Plus, I know what Nick was accused of in Rochelle and why Jimbo quit recruiting him.


----------



## Flash

Wasn't there video "evidence" destroyed??  If so WHY?


----------



## fish hawk

Rebel Yell said:


> Care to put your avatar on it?



I cant ever recall  having a sports teams logo as my avatar.
Just fish,deer,turkeys and arrowheads......So there really wouldn't be anything in it for me.


----------



## brittthomas

fairhope said:


> That is not what I am saying. I am saying that you guys are so quick to defend this cat and believe him and discredit the alleged victim. If in fact she tried to extort 7 mil from him to keep quiet, then she is scum just like I posted above. Crab legs, coke and vulgar language do not make you a rapist but being accused of rape and then using the language he did in the manner and place he did it and then to lie about it makes alot of people think hmmmm.



Who said he lied? The statement from FSU said there was some "inconsistencies" between the different witness accounts and Winston's.

It's goes back to what Herbstreit said on CGD Saturday. It's not about whether he stood on a chair, table or the floor and said what he said. He still yelled that phrase. Where he was standing at the time doesn't matter.

What mattered was the public outcry for discipline. FSU answered that cry with a half game suspension. But that wasn't enough, so, in order to give in to the public without seeming like they were caving they came up with the "inconsistencies" story and extended the suspension until everything was clear.

Luckily, they completed their internal investigation right at the conclusion of the Clemson game.


----------



## alphachief

"Heavy is the head that wears the crown"...or in this case..."National Championship".


----------



## alphachief

http://floridastate.247sports.com/B...is-Offers-Jameis-Winston-Some-Advice-31419290

Jameis...liston to Clinton Portis...he's a cane and they KNOW trouble.


----------



## tjl1388

alphachief said:


> http://floridastate.247sports.com/B...is-Offers-Jameis-Winston-Some-Advice-31419290
> 
> Jameis...liston to Clinton Portis...he's a cane and they KNOW trouble.



And he's a better running back than FSu has ever produced.....


----------



## greene_dawg

Y'all are as bad as your coach. Deflecting blame to UGA losing ballgames and Clinton Portis? FSU is the defending NC's and good for them but I'll say it a million times. It is sad when programs blatantly sacrifice integrity for wins, no matter the program.


----------



## emusmacker

I wonder what it will take to finally convince the few JW supporters on here that he's a thug and a punk.  Oh wait.  Nothing.  

I keep hearing, "he's immature" and if he screws up again then..... but when he screws up again they will rally to defend the thug that is the best player on their team.  Now that is very noteable.


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> I wonder what it will take to finally convince the few JW supporters on here that he's a thug and a punk.  Oh wait.  Nothing.
> 
> I keep hearing, "he's immature" and if he screws up again then..... but when he screws up again they will rally to defend the thug that is the best player on their team.  Now that is very noteable.




No, what you'll hear is.. I hope he wins us another National Title and leaves... 

That has been said on more than one occasion.


----------



## Luckybuck

You think maybe he has the attitude that if FSU did cut me, I will just be picked up by another school.  I say cut and run away from him and should not be allowed to go elsewhere to play football.  OK so he ends up flipping burgers or mopping floor, I don't care.


----------



## fish hawk

emusmacker said:


> I wonder what it will take to finally convince the few JW supporters on here that he's a thug and a punk.  Oh wait.  Nothing.
> 
> I keep hearing, "he's immature" and if he screws up again then..... *but when he screws up again they will rally to defend the thug that is the best player on their team*.  Now that is very noteable.



Is Famous really the best player on the team?If so that's not saying a whole lot.
He's 7th in the ACC in passing yards with only 3 td's and 2 picks
His QB rating in the conference lands him at third
Rushing? Not even on the chart.7 rushes for 11 yds.
Right now I would say Rashad Greene is the best player on the team.
And for total offense it doesn't get any better for FSU,there ranked a dismal 12th in the conference.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Luckybuck said:


> You think maybe he has the attitude that if FSU did cut me, I will just be picked up by another school.  I say cut and run away from him and should not be allowed to go elsewhere to play football.  OK so he ends up flipping burgers or mopping floor, I don't care.



That is exactly what these players think IMO. The good ones KNOW they will play in the NFL, no matter their history. Crowell and the Honey Badger are the 1st ones that come to mind. I think Winston knows the same.

Now with the current happenings in the NFL some of these idiots may think twice before they act.


----------



## SpotandStalk

tjl1388 said:


> And he's a better running back than FSu has ever produced.....



Warrick Dunn was just as good.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Warrick Dunn was just as good.



Dunn was a great one.


----------



## southGAlefty

fish hawk said:


> Is Famous really the best player on the team?If so that's not saying a whole lot.
> He's 7th in the ACC in passing yards with only 3 td's and 2 picks
> His QB rating in the conference lands him at third
> Rushing? Not even on the chart.7 rushes for 11 yds.
> Right now I would say Rashad Greene is the best player on the team.
> And for total offense it doesn't get any better for FSU,there ranked a dismal 12th in the conference.



Yeah and everybody in the conference has a 1-game head start on Jameis. Rashad is probably the best so far...probably in the conference. You sure are making some big statements in regards to a team FSU scored 28 on in the first 9 minutes last year!


----------



## southGAlefty

http://secexposed.wordpress.com/201...meis-winston-and-the-florida-state-seminoles/

I'm not sure I agree with 100% in this article but a lot of it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## tjl1388

SpotandStalk said:


> Warrick Dunn was just as good.





Dunn had 4 MORE years in the league than Portis and Portis is short less than 1000 yards in career totals. 


Put down the pipe, it's bad for your health.  


You name one NFL back. I can name 4....off the same team... all better than Warrick Dunn.


----------



## SpotandStalk

tjl1388 said:


> Dunn had 4 MORE years in the league than Portis and Portis is short less than 1000 yards in career totals.
> 
> 
> Put down the pipe, it's bad for your health.
> 
> 
> You name one NFL back. I can name 4....off the same team... all better than Warrick Dunn.



3 more years. 

2669 rushes for 10,967 yds for a 4.1 Yd average

510 receptions for 4339 yds


Portis

2230 rushes 9923 yds 4.4 average

247 receptions 2018 yds


I don't see a big difference. 
I'm sure Um has put better backs in the Nfl. FSU has never been known for having great running backs.


----------



## fish hawk

southGAlefty said:


> http://secexposed.wordpress.com/201...meis-winston-and-the-florida-state-seminoles/
> 
> I'm not sure I agree with 100% in this article but a lot of it makes a lot of sense.



If Jameis was a model student-athlete like Charlie Ward Jr. was when he played at FSU they wouldn't be getting all this negative press.
Think about it.......He's brought all this on himself,his team,the fans and the university .The media is not just making all this up!!!
I know you want to find excuses for Winston's behavior and for it to all go away,but it aint.


----------



## fish hawk

southGAlefty said:


> Yeah and everybody in the conference has a 1-game head start on Jameis. Rashad is probably the best so far...probably in the conference. *You sure are making some big statements in regards to a team FSU scored 28 on in the first 9 minutes last year!*



Yea people called me crazy when I told them Texas A&M was gonna beat Alabama at home a couple years ago.
Also.....Is FSU the same team as last year?and is NC State the same as last year?
Ponder on that for the next few days.


----------



## fish hawk

tjl1388 said:


> And he's a better running back than FSu has ever produced.....





tjl1388 said:


> Dunn had 4 MORE years in the league than Portis and Portis is short less than 1000 yards in career totals.
> 
> 
> Put down the pipe, it's bad for your health.
> 
> 
> You name one NFL back. I can name 4....off the same team... all better than Warrick Dunn.


Here we go with the Hurricane pity party!!!
Yea they suck.We know!!!


----------



## southGAlefty

fish hawk said:


> Yea people called me crazy when I told them Texas A&M was gonna beat Alabama at home a couple years ago.
> Also.....Is FSU the same team as last year?and is NC State the same as last year?
> Ponder on that for the next few days.



NC State ain't Texas A&M with Johnny Football and Mike Evans either but by all means drink up the Kool-Aid is complimentary. NC State is off to a good start and anything can happen on any given Saturday but I don't see it this weekend. May be wrong though, I've been wrong before.


----------



## alphachief

greene_dawg said:


> Y'all are as bad as your coach. Deflecting blame to UGA losing ballgames and Clinton Portis? FSU is the defending NC's and good for them but I'll say it a million times. It is sad when programs blatantly sacrifice integrity for wins, no matter the program.



You sir...are delusional.


----------



## tjl1388

spotandstalk said:


> i don't see a big difference.
> I'm sure um has put better backs in the nfl. Fsu has never been known for putting any players of note into the nfl



fify


----------



## Rebel Yell

South GA Dawg said:


> I've been thinking a lot about Isaiah Crowell's first season as a dawg and the reaction that I see from fans.
> 
> I'm going to start by saying that I think Crowell had a good season.  He will be very close to 1000 yards when it is all said and done.  If I had told you on signing day last year that Crowell would have to start and had told you that he would be very close to 1000 yards by season's end, you probably would have been glad to take it.
> 
> I realize that numbers don't exist in a vacum and there are qualifiers.  Some people are disgusted with Crowell.  Some say they are done with him completely.  But I'll get to that in a minute.
> 
> If you are going to grade or judge Crowell's performance this season, you have to stop and consider what was asked of him along with the situation that he was thrust into if you have any interest in being fair about it.
> 
> He is 18 years old.  He was asked to be the man on an SEC football team as a true freshman.  But more than that, he was expected to dig the dawgs out of a hole that they had spent three years digging.  And he was expected to do so immediately.  Stop and think about the fact that UGA's top two rushers from a year ago were suddenly jettisoned from the team leaving Crowell on an island with the attention, hopes, and dreams, of an entire fan base placed on his 18 year old shoulders.  Do any of us think we could have handled that at 18 without screwing up?
> 
> Yet despite all that, and as ridiculous as the expectations were, he nearly lived up to them.
> 
> 
> Now, did IC help his case with the suspension?  He did not.  But are any of us really shoced that an 18 year old kid that probably hasn't had a tone of good influences in his life moved off to Athens GA as the new star running back and did something stupid in his first year?  Are we really so unreasonable that this is a big surprise to us?
> 
> I see lots of complaints about his "demeanor" on the sideline.  Number one, you are forming some very fixed opinions based on facial expressions.  Can you read his mind?  When he left the Kentucky game, some here accused him of sitting on the sideline and acting like he didn't care.  What I saw was him on the sideline, head in his hands, looking very frustrated that he couldn't play.
> 
> Now, he needs to stop the trash talk.  He's making himself look bad there.  I don;t like it and I don;t think he should be spared criticism for it.
> 
> But what I can't accept, is UGA "fans" booing the kid.  Really folks?  Booing one of our own?  Is that who we are?  Is that how we treat our players that we claim to love and support?  No excuse for it.  You're booing an 18 year old because he didn't live up to your outsized expectations.
> 
> That sort of thing makes Mark Richt's "they've never been in the arena" talk a little more understandable.
> 
> Also, if you are going to soak up these recruiting sites, follow highschool kids on twitter and hang on their every word, and crown them little kings before they ever touch the football on a college field, you have given up your right to complain about "thug" behavior or kids acting spoiled.  You are helping foster their entitlement mentality with your actions so you don't get to complain when they act entitled.
> 
> Booing our player?  Really?  If Marshall doesn't choose UGA, can you really get mad after he saw that?
> 
> I'm not saying Crowell is a saint.  I'm not saying he's the greatest UGA running back ever.  I'm not saying he can not or should not be criticized.
> 
> All i'm saying is, lets be a little more patient before we decide he's a "bust".  Lets cheer the kid on rather than boo him.  Lets reserve judgement until the results are in.  He's not even done with his true freshman season.  We don;t know what he's going to be yet.
> 
> Lets act like grown men.  If we are going to act like spoiled children, we have no right to expect our players not to do the same.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



So, he get's the benefit of the doubt since he'd shown promise on the field?



South GA Dawg said:


> All I'm saying is, it's understandable that he would do some stupid things as an 18 year old in the position he is in.  Not talking about killing people.  Just saying lets wait and see how this plays out before we start saying he's a bust, a thug, doesn't care, and start booing him.



I believe the word used earlier was, "WOW".


This is my personal favorite, in response to this....



> Originally Posted by Nitram4891
> Wait whaaaattt??? Are you saying he is unfairly treated because he is on UGA's team?


He says......


South GA Dawg said:


> On this forum?  Oh yeah.


----------



## garnet and gold

Originally Posted by South GA Dawg  
I've been thinking a lot about Isaiah Crowell's first season as a dawg and the reaction that I see from fans.

I'm going to start by saying that I think Crowell had a good season. He will be very close to 1000 yards when it is all said and done. If I had told you on signing day last year that Crowell would have to start and had told you that he would be very close to 1000 yards by season's end, you probably would have been glad to take it.

I realize that numbers don't exist in a vacum and there are qualifiers. Some people are disgusted with Crowell. Some say they are done with him completely. But I'll get to that in a minute.

If you are going to grade or judge Crowell's performance this season, you have to stop and consider what was asked of him along with the situation that he was thrust into if you have any interest in being fair about it.

He is 18 years old. He was asked to be the man on an SEC football team as a true freshman. But more than that, he was expected to dig the dawgs out of a hole that they had spent three years digging. And he was expected to do so immediately. Stop and think about the fact that UGA's top two rushers from a year ago were suddenly jettisoned from the team leaving Crowell on an island with the attention, hopes, and dreams, of an entire fan base placed on his 18 year old shoulders. Do any of us think we could have handled that at 18 without screwing up? 

Yet despite all that, and as ridiculous as the expectations were, he nearly lived up to them.


Now, did IC help his case with the suspension? He did not. But are any of us really shoced that an 18 year old kid that probably hasn't had a tone of good influences in his life moved off to Athens GA as the new star running back and did something stupid in his first year? Are we really so unreasonable that this is a big surprise to us?

I see lots of complaints about his "demeanor" on the sideline. Number one, you are forming some very fixed opinions based on facial expressions. Can you read his mind? When he left the Kentucky game, some here accused him of sitting on the sideline and acting like he didn't care. What I saw was him on the sideline, head in his hands, looking very frustrated that he couldn't play.

Now, he needs to stop the trash talk. He's making himself look bad there. I don;t like it and I don;t think he should be spared criticism for it.

But what I can't accept, is UGA "fans" booing the kid. Really folks? Booing one of our own? Is that who we are? Is that how we treat our players that we claim to love and support? No excuse for it. You're booing an 18 year old because he didn't live up to your outsized expectations. 

That sort of thing makes Mark Richt's "they've never been in the arena" talk a little more understandable. 

Also, if you are going to soak up these recruiting sites, follow highschool kids on twitter and hang on their every word, and crown them little kings before they ever touch the football on a college field, you have given up your right to complain about "thug" behavior or kids acting spoiled. You are helping foster their entitlement mentality with your actions so you don't get to complain when they act entitled.

Booing our player? Really? If Marshall doesn't choose UGA, can you really get mad after he saw that?

I'm not saying Crowell is a saint. I'm not saying he's the greatest UGA running back ever. I'm not saying he can not or should not be criticized. 

All i'm saying is, lets be a little more patient before we decide he's a "bust". Lets cheer the kid on rather than boo him. Lets reserve judgement until the results are in. He's not even done with his true freshman season. We don;t know what he's going to be yet.

Lets act like grown men. If we are going to act like spoiled children, we have no right to expect our players not to do the same.

Go Dawgs. 

So, he get's the benefit of the doubt since he'd shown promise on the field?


Quote:
Originally Posted by South GA Dawg  
All I'm saying is, it's understandable that he would do some stupid things as an 18 year old in the position he is in. Not talking about killing people. Just saying lets wait and see how this plays out before we start saying he's a bust, a thug, doesn't care, and start booing him. 

I believe the word used earlier was, "WOW".


This is my personal favorite, in response to this....


Quote:
Originally Posted by Nitram4891 
Wait whaaaattt??? Are you saying he is unfairly treated because he is on UGA's team?  

He says......

Quote:
Originally Posted by South GA Dawg  
On this forum? Oh yeah.


----------



## SpotandStalk

tjl1388 said:


> fify


----------



## brittthomas




----------



## southGAlefty

Lol no double standards from the Dawg faithful.

To quote: "Wow."


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wow, 9 pages of .


----------



## Rebel Yell

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow, 9 pages of .



Until hypocrisy shows up, then it's..............


----------



## Matthew6

Rebel Yell said:


> Until hypocrisy shows up, then it's..............



Time for someone to go to the beach for another year.(thread killer post. You're welcome).


----------



## Rebel Yell

Matthew6 said:


> Time for someone to go to the beach for another year.(thread killer post. You're welcome).



Wasting away again in Margaritaville.

Just wondering when a certain someone will be back.


----------



## emusmacker

Oh he will be back.  he can't help it.  

Crowell was supposed to get a pass because he was asked to do what he came to UGA to do.  Run the football.  Same as Gurley and Marshall.  But unlike them, Crowell was a thug.  And when I said so, I was told in so many words that I'm not a fan.  Yet when the FSU fans cheer their player, and don't boo him, they are bashed.  Hmmmmm,    hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## fairhopebama

Rebel Yell said:


> Wasting away again in Margaritaville.
> 
> Just wondering when a certain someone will be back.



He will be back. Probably too busy PMing people telling them how wrong they are and trying to make them agree or else.


----------



## rhbama3

The last 100 posts have really had nothing to do with the original thread title. 
If new info becomes available, feel free to start a new one.


----------

